# Drachenlord: Zwei Jahre Gefängnis - Gericht in Nürnberg hat geurteilt



## Johannes Gehrling (22. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Zwei Jahre Gefängnis - Gericht in Nürnberg hat geurteilt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Zwei Jahre Gefängnis - Gericht in Nürnberg hat geurteilt*


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2021)

das urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig. wie kann man ein solches "detail" vergessen?


----------



## Vordack (22. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig. wie kann man ein solches "detail" vergessen?


Boulevardpresse *hust*


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (22. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das urteil ist noch nicht rechtskräftig. wie kann man ein solches "detail" vergessen?


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ist ergänzt.


----------



## UKSheep (22. Oktober 2021)

Das wundert dich?  Selbst wenn es schon Rechtskräftig wäre, sitzt er am ende vermutlich auch die zwei Jahre nicht komplett ab...  Also zumindest wenn er zu "guter Führung" in der Lage ist...


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (22. Oktober 2021)

Findet ihr, das Urteil ist zu hart ausgefallen - oder sind zwei Jahre Haftstrafe angemessen?


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2021)

JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> Findet ihr, das Urteil ist zu hart ausgefallen - oder sind zwei Jahre Haftstrafe angemessen?



wie ist denn deine meinung?


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (22. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie ist denn deine meinung?


Ich denke, es ist wichtig, dass Winkler aus seinem Umfeld herausgeholt wird, weil er völlig festgefahren in seiner Situation ist. Und dummerweise ist er auch finanziell vom "Drachen-Game" abhängig, relevant Reichweite und Geld macht er nur durch diese negative Aufmerksamkeit. Dass das so nicht weiter gehen kann, nicht nur in seinem eigenen Sinne, sondern vor allem auch für das Dorf, ist in meinen Augen offensichtlich. Eine Haftstrafe ist da aber - meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach - nicht der richtige Weg, zumindest nicht der beste Weg. Natürlich lässt er sich sehr leicht provozieren und Gewalt ist niemals angemessen, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Ihm als auch allen anderen Beteiligten wäre aber auf anderem Wege besser geholfen. Nichtsdestotrotz besteht natürlich die Hoffnung, dass die Haftstrafe, so denn er sie wirklich antritt, ebenfalls einen positiven Effekt hat und ihn endlich aus dieser seit mittlerweile Jahren festgefahrenen Situation mal nachhaltig raus holt. Der Drachenlord ist erst 32 Jahre alt und damit nicht viel älter als ich. Er hat sein Leben noch vor sich. Ich wünsche ihm, dass die nächsten Jahrzehnte - abseits vom Rampenlicht - besser werden als das letzte.


----------



## -JB- (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich find's angemessen. Er war ja bereits auf Bewährung und hätte nur der Empfehlung des Gerichtes folgen müssen, anstelle das Ganze weiter durchzuziehen. Er hat aber weiter gemacht und es kam unter gleichen Umständen dann nochmal zum gleichen Ergebnis, was nicht wirklich verwundert.

Aus Sicht des Gerichtes hätte ich auch nicht riskieren wollen, dass er nochmal mit Bewährung rauskommt und es dann möglicherweise eine dritte Wiederholung gibt (was, wenn da mal einer tot bleibt?).

Edit: Und ob er finanziell davon abhängig ist, darf aus meiner Sicht bei der Bewertung keine Rolle spielen. Armut rechtfertigt keine Körperverletzungen.


----------



## Vordack (22. Oktober 2021)

JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist wichtig, dass Winkler aus seinem Umfeld herausgeholt wird, weil er völlig festgefahren in seiner Situation ist. Und dummerweise ist er auch finanziell vom "Drachen-Game" abhängig, relevant Reichweite und Geld macht er nur durch diese negative Aufmerksamkeit. Dass das so nicht weiter gehen kann, nicht nur in seinem eigenen Sinne, sondern vor allem auch für das Dorf, ist in meinen Augen offensichtlich. Eine Haftstrafe ist da aber - meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach - nicht der richtige Weg, zumindest nicht der beste Weg. Natürlich lässt er sich sehr leicht provozieren und Gewalt ist niemals angemessen, da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Ihm als auch allen anderen Beteiligten wäre aber auf anderem Wege besser geholfen. Nichtsdestotrotz besteht natürlich die Hoffnung, dass die Haftstrafe, so denn er sie wirklich antritt, ebenfalls einen positiven Effekt hat und ihn endlich aus dieser seit mittlerweile Jahren festgefahrenen Situation mal nachhaltig raus holt. Der Drachenlord ist erst 32 Jahre alt und damit nicht viel älter als ich. Er hat sein Leben noch vor sich. Ich wünsche ihm, dass die nächsten Jahrzehnte - abseits vom Rampenlicht - besser werden als das letzte.



Sorry, aber jemand der einen anderen mit einer Taschenlampe auf den Kopf schlägt und sich erwischen lässt gehört eingesperrt. Wer weiß wie labil der Kerl ist?

Normalerweise natürlich nicht, aber er hat sich selber in die Situation gebracht.  Das ist für mich der entscheidende Punkt.  

Wer in den Wald hineinschreit muss auch mit dem Echo klarkommen.

Was wäre das für ein Symbol an die Jugend wenn er Leute malträtiert und nicht in Haft geht?

Deinen letzten Satz unterschreibe ich, nach der (verkürzten? ) Haftsrafe, nachder er hoffentlich was gelernt hat.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2021)

JohannesGehrling schrieb:


> Eine Haftstrafe ist da aber - meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach - nicht der richtige Weg, zumindest nicht der beste Weg.



für mich gibt es bei der ganzen sache nur 1 opfer: den drachenlord selbst.
dass ausgerechnet er jetzt in den knast soll (sofern es bei dem urteil bleibt), die "hater" also letztlich ihr ziel erreicht haben, ist ein wahrer hohn. noch absurder wird es, wenn man bedenkt, dass die richterin ja offenbar sogar realisiert hat, dass es "den besuchern" einzig und alleine um provokation ging. hat er überreagiert? möglich, aber auch das war von den besuchern ja abzusehen, eher einkalkuliert. hätten sie ihn einfach in ruhe gelassen, wäre es nie nie niemals dazu gekommen. irgendeine selbsternannte internet-elite hat hier versucht, den dorftrottel in den wahnsinn zu treiben und wird wenigstens indirekt auch noch von der justiz in ihrem tun bestätigt. ohne worte. 

dass der typ dringend hilfe braucht, nur um das auch noch zu sagen (wobei es eh auf der hand liegt), steht dabei außer frage.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> für mich gibt es bei der ganzen sache nur 1 opfer: den drachenlord selbst.
> dass ausgerechnet er jetzt in den knast soll (sofern es bei dem urteil bleibt), die "hater" also letztlich ihr ziel erreicht haben, ist ein wahrer hohn. noch absurder wird es, wenn man bedenkt, dass die richterin ja offenbar sogar realisiert hat, dass es "den besuchern" einzig und alleine um provokation ging. hat er überreagiert? möglich, aber auch das war von den besuchern ja abzusehen, eher einkalkuliert. hätten sie ihn einfach in ruhe gelassen, wäre es nie nie niemals dazu gekommen. irgendeine selbsternannte internet-elite hat hier versucht, den dorftrottel in den wahnsinn zu treiben und wird wenigstens indirekt auch noch von der justiz in ihrem tun bestätigt. ohne worte.
> 
> dass der typ dringend hilfe braucht, nur um das auch noch zu sagen (wobei es eh auf der hand liegt), steht dabei außer frage.


Wenn er dann zu Gewalt greift und sogar Polizisten beleidigt und angeht ist es dann für mich kein Opfer mehr. Zumindestens keines mit 100/0. Sondern er hat die Eskalation a) selbst verursacht, b) selbst Möglichkeiten für weiteres eröffnet (wer gibt freiwillig seine Adresse an und provoziert weiterhin ? und c) somit auch selbst mit gepusht und ist für mich d) damit teils selbst auch mit daran Schuld. Mob hin oder her der für mich ebenso bestraft gehören würde.

Wer wer in seiner noch laufenden Bewährungszeit erneut handgreiflich wird naja ich weiß nicht ob dem Gericht da eine andere Möglichkeit geblieben ist als keine Bewährung zu gewähren sondern Haft. Ob es dann 2 Jahre sein müssen ist die andere Geschichte.

PS: Zumal er die gesamte Haftstrafe bei sauberer Führung vermutlich nicht voll absitzen muß sondern vielleicht nur 50% davon. Aber er gilt damit als vorbestraft.


----------



## cEEn86 (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich verfolge das "Game" schon einige Zeit und finde das Strafmaß für gerechtfertigt. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, eine Haftstrafe in diesem Fall scheint nur sinnig zu sein, wenn gleichzeitig eine intensive psychologische Behandlung durchgeführt werden würde. Ehrlich  gesagt, weiß ich nicht, ob nicht nach der Entlassung des "Drachenlords" seine neue Adresse direkt wieder geleakt und das Spiel von Vorne beginnt. Diese ganze Kiste ist einfach total verzwickt.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Oktober 2021)

Das ist das Problem. Er gehört in psychologische Behandlung. Und danach irgendwo nach unbekannt an eine neue Adresse. Aber selbst da besteht immer wieder die Gefahr von Außenstehenden erkannt zu werden. Ob da jemals Ruhe hinein kommt keine Ahnung.

Vielleicht erst dann wenn eine neue Kuh durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Es gibt ja (leider) zu viele Selbstdarsteller im Internet mit polarisierendem Verhalten. Da ist Drachenlord nicht der Einzigste.


----------



## weazz1980 (22. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> für mich gibt es bei der ganzen sache nur 1 opfer: den drachenlord selbst.
> dass ausgerechnet er jetzt in den knast soll (sofern es bei dem urteil bleibt), die "hater" also letztlich ihr ziel erreicht haben, ist ein wahrer hohn. noch absurder wird es, wenn man bedenkt, dass die richterin ja offenbar sogar realisiert hat, dass es "den besuchern" einzig und alleine um provokation ging. hat er überreagiert? möglich, aber auch das war von den besuchern ja abzusehen, eher einkalkuliert. hätten sie ihn einfach in ruhe gelassen, wäre es nie nie niemals dazu gekommen. irgendeine selbsternannte internet-elite hat hier versucht, den dorftrottel in den wahnsinn zu treiben und wird wenigstens indirekt auch noch von der justiz in ihrem tun bestätigt. ohne worte.
> 
> dass der typ dringend hilfe braucht, nur um das auch noch zu sagen (wobei es eh auf der hand liegt), steht dabei außer frage.


Genau so sehe ich das auch... du kannst die Gelassenheit in Person sein, irgendwann schwappt das Fass über und du wirst handgreiflich... Klar gehören immer 2 dazu, aber die ganze Sache hätte echt nicht so eskalieren müssen!


----------



## flloyd (22. Oktober 2021)

Wieder ein Artikel der NICHTS mit PC und Gaming zu tun hat.

Warum ist der unter also https://www.pcgames.de/pc/ zu finden?


Über so einen Quatsch sollte journalistisch überhaupt nicht berichtet werden, aber erst recht nicht unter dem Mantel von PC Gaming.


----------



## -JB- (22. Oktober 2021)

flloyd schrieb:


> Wieder ein Artikel der NICHTS mit PC und Gaming zu tun hat.
> 
> Warum ist der unter also https://www.pcgames.de/pc/ zu finden?
> 
> ...


Würde ich nicht so eng sehen, die PC Games berichtet ja auch immer wieder über Medien und Netzkultur im Allgemeinen und ich denke das passt thematisch schon. Ich finde es immer ganz interessant, hier auch über Sachen zu lesen, die jetzt nicht ausschließlich mit PC-Computerspielen zu tun haben, sondern z.B. über den Konsolenmarkt oder ungewöhnliche Themen in sozialen Netzwerken.


----------



## RoteRosen (22. Oktober 2021)

In meinen Augen noch viel zu wenig bei den Aussagen die dieses Häufchen Elend von sich gegeben hat. 
An der ganzen Situation war er selbst Schuld, er hat bewusst und gezielt die Leute provoziert weil er genau damit seine Einnahmen gemacht hat. Der Typ war zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein Opfer.

Ständig über die Polizei und die Gesellschaft auf rechtsradikalem Niveau gelästert, die Leute auch noch zu diesem asozialen Verhalten animiert die ihm zugeschaut haben.

Der wird im Knast schön weitergereicht. Mal schauen ob er überhaupt noch raus kommt.


----------



## Toni (22. Oktober 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Der wird im Knast schön weitergereicht. Mal schauen ob er überhaupt noch raus kommt.


Was meinst du mit weitergereicht? Finde ich persönlich recht hart die Aussage (also diese explizit), aber vielleicht verstehe ich dich auch falsch^^



flloyd schrieb:


> Wieder ein Artikel der NICHTS mit PC und Gaming zu tun hat.
> 
> Warum ist der unter also https://www.pcgames.de/pc/ zu finden?
> 
> ...


Das wurde damit begründet, dass Drachenlord in der Gaming-Community eine vieldiskutierte Person ist. Bei News zu Personen der Öffentlichkeit gilt das Abwägungsgebot. D. h. sobald das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit groß genug ist, darf darüber berichtet werden und ist im Journalismus gang und gäbe. 

ZU deiner ersten Aussage stimme ich dir zu, dass es nicht direkt das Thema betrifft, ist aber letztlich Ermessenssache (PC - bekannter PC-Spieler, etc.). Wir werden aber schauen, dass wir mit Artikeln, die keiner Kategorie so recht zuzuordnen sind, besondere Vorsicht walten lassen. Dazu kann ich aber sagen, dass das evtl. nicht sofort geschieht, sondern (wie bei den meisten Sachen in einem Unternehmen) einem Prozess unterliegt.


----------



## Firesign (22. Oktober 2021)

Auf der einen Seite: "Ja". Er hat selbst Schuld, weil er das Drachengame weiter spielt. Auf der anderen Seite möchte er nicht auf die Einnahmen verzichten, die daras hervor gehen.

Alle "Hater" die dabei mitmachen, ihn mobben und anpöbeln, darüber wurde nicht berichtet. Man weiss spätestens dann, wenn man ein Video von ihm gesehen hat, wie er drauf ist. Das muss jedem klar sein, wenn er dort hingeht und ihn anpöbelt, dass er wild wird und sich nicht zügeln kann.

Prinzipiell hat derjenige, der die Taschenlampe übergezogen bekommen hat, es selbst darauf angelegt und klar gewusst, was passieren kann. Das ist so, als würde man den Hofhund provozieren und erst zu spät bemerken, dass die Kette fehlt.

Da er 2019 schon mal eine Strafe auf Bewährung erhalten hatte, muss auch eine Strafe erfolgen. Leider hat die Justiz in diesem Falle keine Möglichkeiten ihn direkt in die Psychatrie einzuweisen, ein Gutachten über den Gesundheitszustand des "Drachenlords" gibt es m. e. nicht.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2021)

Meine Güte, der braucht einfach Hilfe und eine Entsprechende Umgebung. Ich selber arbeiten seit Jahren mit psychisch stark beeiträchtigten Menschen. Ich wurde schon Gebissen, gekratzt und angespuckt. Diese aggressiven Ausbrüche haben zum Grossteil ihre Wurzeln in einer Angst. Solche Leute kann man, sofern man will, innert Sekunden zum eskalieren bringen, was beim Drachenlord, sicherlich meist der Fall war. Er ist in meinen Augen schlicht nicht Urteilsfähig und tut mir leid. So einer Person kann in entsprechender Umgebung doch geholfen werden und dann langsam wieder am NORMALEN Leben teilnehmen.


----------



## MarcoKaribik (22. Oktober 2021)

Mir ist nicht bekannt wie alt der besagte Lord ist, jedoch weiß ich aus meiner Jugendzeit dass es manchmal einfach eines ordentlichen Dämpfers bedarf. 
Ja, der Junge ist nicht allein dran schuld, unschuldig ist er dennoch nicht. Für sein Verhalten mag es Erklärungen geben aber keine Entschuldigen. 
Oder um es mit den Worten meines damaligen Richters zu sagen und diese haben sich in meinen Kopf gebrannt: "_Jeder bekommt irgendwann das was er verdient und manchmal noch ein bisschen mehr._"


----------



## Grntl (22. Oktober 2021)

Pervers wie manche hier die ganze Sache einfach mit "selbst Schuld" abtun und gut ist. Frage mich wie oft ihr etwas dummes gemacht habt und trotzdem Hilfe bekommen habt. Vielleicht aus Blödheit verletzt und dennoch vom Arzt behandelt worden oder so... 

Die Tatsache das nichtmal die Gerichtsverhandlung möglich war, ohne dass sich die ganzen etliche Kasper draußen versammelt haben und ein Polizeiaufgebot notwendig war, sagt doch schon einiges aus.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Oder um es mit den Worten meines damaligen Richters zu sagen und diese haben sich in meinen Kopf gebrannt: "_Jeder bekommt irgendwann das was er verdient und manchmal noch ein bisschen mehr._"


Wenn jemand neurologische Probleme hat, ist er selber schuld und muss die selber und alleine ausbaden?
Wenn jemand Rheuma hat, soll er selber schauen, ist er selber schuld?

Also jeder, der sich nur mal ganz kurz mit Psycho- und Neurologie auseinandergesetzt hat, der kann den Spruch, in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ernst nehmen.
Wir reden hier nicht von einem Banküberfall aus Eigeninteresse.

Da wurde (vermeidlich nicht ganz Zurechnungsfähiges) bewusst und unbewusst provoziert und er versuchte sich auf seine Weise zu helfen.

Grade, vor zwei Stunden aus der Arbeit:
Psychisch und verbal extrem beeinträchtigter Bewohner kratzt Pfleger aufs Blut.
Nach 10 Minuten Gespräch (ja, da gibts spezielle Gesprächstechniken: Prodema zum Beispiel), erfuhren wir, dass er gerne mit seiner Mutter telefonieren wollte... aber erst, nachdem der Stresslevel gesunken war. Danach willigte er ein, dass man ihm Notfallmedikamente zu Stabilisierung geben kann, weil er selber, IM NACHHINEIN, merkt, dass er aus der Spur ist.


----------



## MarcoKaribik (22. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn jemand neurologische Probleme hat, ist er selber schuld und muss die selber und alleine ausbaden?
> Wenn jemand Rheuma hat, soll er selber schauen, ist er selber schuld?
> 
> Also jeder, der sich nur mal ganz kurz mit Psycho- und Neurologie auseinandergesetzt hat, der kann den Spruch, in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ernst nehmen.
> ...



Wer sagt bitte, dass die Haft keine Hilfe wäre? Bist du schon mal auf der anderen Seite der Gitter gewesen? Dann sollte dir bekannt sein, dass dort Menschen mit psychischen Problemen Hilfe erhalten! Generell wird dort versucht Impulse zu setzen. Man kann eine Ausbildung machen, seinen Abschluss nachholen und so weiter.
Wenn es ganz dicke ist gibt es auch spezielle Anstalten...
Ich bin jedoch nicht so anmaßend aus der Ferne hier ein psychologisches Gutachten zu erstellen. Das überlasse ich den anerkannten Internet Universalgelehrten.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Wer sagt bitte, dass die Haft keine Hilfe wäre? Bist du schon mal auf der anderen Seite der Gitter gewesen? Dann sollte dir bekannt sein, dass dort Menschen mit psychischen Problemen Hilfe erhalten! Generell wird dort versucht Impulse zu setzen. Man kann eine Ausbildung machen, seinen Abschluss nachholen und so weiter.
> Wenn es ganz dicke ist gibt es auch spezielle Anstalten...
> Ich bin jedoch nicht so anmaßend aus der Ferne hier ein psychologisches Gutachten zu erstellen. Das überlasse ich den anerkannten Internet Universalgelehrten.


Dafür brauchts aber keine geschlossene Anstalt.
Freiheitsentzug in geschlossenen Einrichtungen ist nicht etwas, dass man einfach so verordnen sollte.
Ich arbeite auf so einer Ebene.


----------



## MarcoKaribik (22. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dafür brauchts aber keine geschlossene Anstalt.
> Freiheitsentzug in geschlossenen Einrichtungen ist nicht etwas, dass man einfach so verordnen sollte.
> Ich arbeite auf so einer Ebene.



Einfach hat es die Richterin sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht gemacht. Es gab ja eine Vorgeschichte, Bewährung und so weiter. Wahrscheinlich wurde hier auch im Interesse der Allgemeinheit (das Dorf, die Polizisten, der Steuerzahler) gehandelt. Denn die sind alle auch nicht wirklich schuld.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Einfach hat es die Richterin sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht gemacht. Es gab ja eine Vorgeschichte, Bewährung und so weiter. Wahrscheinlich wurde hier auch im Interesse der Allgemeinheit (das Dorf, die Polizisten, der Steuerzahler) gehandelt. Denn die sind alle auch nicht wirklich schuld.


Das kann sein,, bzw ist sicher (hoffentlich) der Fall.
Aber schlicht eine Umgebungsänderung kann da "genug" sein.
Einfach so "laufen lassen" bringt weder ihm noch der Allgemeinheit etwas.
Bewährung war ja einfach fürs normale Strafmass, ohne begleitende Massnahmen, oder seh ich da was falsch?

Wir haben hier auch Wohngruppen, die offen sind, aber betreut.
Um aus seiner Umgebung rausgenommen zu werden, muss er doch nicht gleich weggesperrt sein.
Bist Du Dir sicher, was eingesperrt bedeutet?


----------



## MarcoKaribik (22. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das kann sein,, bzw ist sicher (hoffentlich) der Fall.
> Aber schlicht eine Umgebungsänderung kann da "genug" sein.
> Einfach so "laufen lassen" bringt weder ihm noch der Allgemeinheit etwas.
> Bewährung war ja einfach fürs normale Strafmass, ohne begleitende Massnahmen, oder seh ich da was falsch?
> ...



Da ich seinerzeit mal ein paar Monate das zweifelhafte Vergnügen in einer Jugendstrafanstalt hatte bin ich mir ganz sicher was das bedeutet. 
Wie du richtigerweise bereits festgestellt hast ist uns beiden der Fall zu wenig bekannt als dass wir jetzt hier unsere Gemüter erhitzen müssten. 
Ursprünglich sagte ich nur was mir ein Richter gesagt hat und dies hat sich für mich auch bewahrheitet und in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Ursprünglich sagte ich nur was mir ein Richter gesagt hat und dies hat sich für mich auch bewahrheitet und in diesem Fall wahrscheinlich auch.


Das Spruch mag für "normale" Menschen auch gelten, welche Konsequenzen ihres Handelns erkennen können (ich tippe jetzt ins Blaue und behaupte, dass das bei Dir funktioniert hat).
Aber wenn neurologische Störungen vorhanden sind, können gewisse Dinge einfach nicht verstanden werden.
Dann muss erst TRAINIERT und nicht BESTRAFT werden.
Da liegt mMn der grosse unterschied in der Rechtsfindung.

//Und Respekt für Deine Offenheit!


----------



## MarcoKaribik (22. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das Spruch mag für "normale" Menschen auch gelten, welche Konsequenzen ihres Handelns erkennen können (ich tippe jetzt ins Blaue und behaupte, dass das bei Dir funktioniert hat).
> Aber wenn neurologische Störungen vorhanden sind, können gewisse Dinge einfach nicht verstanden werden.
> Dann muss erst TRAINIERT und nicht BESTRAFT werden.
> Da liegt mMn der grosse unterschied in der Rechtsfindung.
> ...



Er hat ja nun 2 Jahre Zeit für ein Training. Es gibt in Haft genau für so etwas Gruppen und genau das meint ja auch das Zitat. Wahrscheinlich hat er mehr bekommen als er verdient hat aber dahinter steckt eine Chance. Ich hoffe sehr, dass er sie nutzt. Angebote wird es dort wo er ist hoffentlich genügend geben.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Oktober 2021)

Und wer weiß vielleicht kommt er auch eher wieder raus. Je nachdem wie er sich in der Haftzeit so verhält.


----------



## Wandrer (23. Oktober 2021)

Wer sagt dass das Urteil bei einer Berufung überhaupt stand hält?


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob der Kerl überhaupt Auflagen auferlegt bekommen hat, als er zum ersten Mal verurteilt wurde. Jemandem einfach nur nahezulegen, den Internetauftritt herunter zu fahren, erscheint mir ziemlich inkonsequent und nicht weit genug gedacht, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Ärger er nun schon hatte und dass er seine private Adresse in einem Wutanfall öffentlich gemacht hat. 

Eine Therapie wäre für den Mann angebrachter und ich hoffe, der macht die auch trotzdem.


----------



## Vordack (23. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Eine Therapie wäre für den Mann angebrachter und ich hoffe, der macht die auch trotzdem.



/Offtopic

Oh shit, aus irgendeinem Grund hatte ich beim lesen "Psycho Therapy" von Skid Row im Kopf  

/sing
"Psycho Therapy,  Psycho Therapy is what their gonna give me" 



Spoiler



Psycho Therapy
Skid Row

Psycho Therapy
Psycho Therapy
Psycho Therapy
That's what they want to give me
Psycho Therapy
Psycho Therapy
Psycho Therapy
All they want to give me
I am a teenage schizoid
The one your parents despise
Psycho Therapy
Now i got glowing eyes
I am a teenage schizoid
Pranks and muggings are fun
Psycho Therapy
Gonna kill someone
Psycho Therapy
Psycho Therapy
I like taking Tuinal
It keeps me edgy and mean
I am a teenage schizoid
I am a teenage dope fiend
I am a kid in the nut house
I am a kid in a psycho zone
Psycho Therapy
I'm gonna burglarize your home
Psycho Therapy
Psycho Therapy


----------



## fud1974 (24. Oktober 2021)

flloyd schrieb:


> Wieder ein Artikel der NICHTS mit PC und Gaming zu tun hat.
> 
> Warum ist der unter also https://www.pcgames.de/pc/ zu finden?
> 
> ...



Es wurde schon wiederholt dargelegt, dass die Seite hier - trotz ihres Namens - nicht mehr rein mit "PC Gaming" zu tun hat.

"PC Games" ist offensichtlich die stärkere Marke als andere aus dem gleichen Verlag, weswegen wohl immer mehr unter dem Namen hier Einzug fand als bei anderen wo es logischer gewesen wäre auf den ersten Blick.. (GamesAktuell z.B.), halt "historische Entwicklung" wie man im nachhinein so schön sagt. Jedenfalls fielen so ähnliche Aussagen mal immer wieder in diversen Podcasts aus dem Verlag in den letzten Jahren.

Dass nun auch andere Themen wie Filme, Serien und - wie hier - "weiteres im groben Umfeld des Gamings" zu verortende Sachen einen Platz finden ist schlicht der Tatsache geschuldet dass Webportale im Zuge sinkender Anzeigeeinnahmen und anderen Malaisen vor allem heute eines brauchen.. Reichweite.

Das mag man bedauerlich finden - ich bin da auch kein Fan von - aber es sind Realitäten.

Wer heute eine "reine" - von solchen Themen "unberührte" - Seite haben will, darf wohl deutlich mehr das Portemonnaie aufmachen... wenn überhaupt sowas angeboten wird.

Ohne etwas Boulevard, Clickbait usw. geht es leider nicht, das ist wohl eine Tatsache der man ins Auge blicken muss, finde ich auch unangenehm, aber manches ist nun mal so, wie es ist.

Und dass das Thema hier zieht sieht man ja.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sowohl er als auch die Hater die ihn anstacheln bedürfen therapeutischer Hilfe. Er aufgrund mangelnder Aggressionskontrolle, die anderen aufgrund nicht vorhandener sozialer Intelligenz.


----------



## fud1974 (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich hätte auch eher gedacht dass es in Richtung Therapie geht statt Haftstrafe... nun, das Urteil ist ja noch nicht rechtskräftig, evenuell läuft es ja noch auf das hinaus, ich weiß nicht, ob sowas noch möglich ist im Strafrecht...

Aber ein Satz sollte nicht vergessen werden:

" Nun kehrt wohl aufgrund des Gerichtsurteils gezwungenermaßen vorerst endlich Ruhe in das kleine mittelfränkische Dorf ein."

Das wäre den Anwohnern zu wünschen, denn die werden als Opfer der ganzen Geschichte meines Erachtens nach gerne vergessen.


----------



## flloyd (24. Oktober 2021)

-JB- schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so eng sehen, die PC Games berichtet ja auch immer wieder über Medien und Netzkultur im Allgemeinen und ich denke das passt thematisch schon. Ich finde es immer ganz interessant, hier auch über Sachen zu lesen, die jetzt nicht ausschließlich mit PC-Computerspielen zu tun haben, sondern z.B. über den Konsolenmarkt oder ungewöhnliche Themen in sozialen Netzwerken.



Ja nun - ich rufe ja nicht pcgames.de auf sondern eben pcgames.de/pc - eben weil das die Kategorie für PC Games ist. Konsolen, Twitch-Dramen und der gesamten Quatsch aus der Twitter-Welt interessiert mich halt nicht - sonst würde ich andere Seiten lesen *oder *eben die generelle Startseite von pcgames.de aufrufen. Wenn hier schon eine Kategorisierung existiert die einem die Wahl der Themen-Welten ermöglicht, dann sollte das eben redaktionell auch so genutzt werden. Sonst macht die Kategorisierung keinen Sinn.


----------



## Loosa (24. Oktober 2021)

Hier nochmal der Link zur sehr guten Beobachtung der Süddeutschen. Sachlich, ausgeglichen und persönlich.

Und da muss man wirklich einen Strich zwischen PCG und Nachrichten ziehen. Die SZ hat eine eigene Franken-Korrespondentin! Die den Prozess dann auch im Gerichtssaal beobachtete. Spielemedien haben nicht mal eine eigene Presseagentur.


----------



## fud1974 (24. Oktober 2021)

flloyd schrieb:


> Ja nun - ich rufe ja nicht pcgames.de auf sondern eben pcgames.de/pc - eben weil das die Kategorie für PC Games ist. Konsolen, Twitch-Dramen und der gesamten Quatsch aus der Twitter-Welt interessiert mich halt nicht - sonst würde ich andere Seiten lesen *oder *eben die generelle Startseite von pcgames.de aufrufen. Wenn hier schon eine Kategorisierung existiert die einem die Wahl der Themen-Welten ermöglicht, dann sollte das eben redaktionell auch so genutzt werden. Sonst macht die Kategorisierung keinen Sinn.



Gut, das ist durchaus ein berechtigter Einwand.. den kannst du ja gerne dort in den geeignet Subforen-Threads mal anbringen.

Ob es was bringt, vermag ich nicht zu sagen... ich würde ja vermuten auch in den entsprechenden Subkategorien wird man mit anderen Bereichen - wie Boulevard oder was anderes was gut geclicked wird - "auffüllen", denn wenn alle Leute nur noch ihre Subkategorien als Startseite für das Portal nehmen die dann nur mit den News aus dem Bereich gefüllt wären, dann werden die allgemeinen Klicks runtergehen.. das kann auch wieder nicht im Interesse sein, dann würde man sich ja die Zahlen "versauen". Dann würde man vermutlich eher diese Subkategorien abschaffen.

Klingt jetzt böse, aber ich vermute mal dass das durchaus ein Punkt ist der in entsprechende Überlegungen reinspielen könnte.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Oktober 2021)

Nach Sichtung der Umstände und der Begründung, behaupte ich mal frech, daß das Urteil in nächster Instanz einkassiert werden wird.
Ich laß mich überraschen.


----------



## Vordack (24. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und da muss man wirklich einen Strich zwischen PCG und Nachrichten ziehen. Die SZ hat eine eigene Franken-Korrespondentin! Die den Prozess dann auch im Gerichtssaal beobachtete. Spielemedien haben nicht mal eine eigene Presseagentur.



PCG hat aber auch Redakteure die mal verreisen, nur als Überlegung.


----------



## Loosa (24. Oktober 2021)

Nicht nur das, die sitzen in Fürth. Direkt nebenan.

Wenn man schon berichten will _hätte_ man locker jemand hinschicken können. So gesehen entweder traurig wegen nicht mal Budget für eine Person, einen Tag Prozess. Oder weil nicht gekümmert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, die sitzen in Fürth. Direkt nebenan.
> 
> Wenn man schon berichten will _hätte_ man locker jemand hinschicken können. So gesehen entweder traurig wegen nicht mal Budget für eine Person, einen Tag Prozess. Oder weil nicht gekümmert.


Na ja... Ob man jetzt für "News auf BILD-Niveau" wirklich Geld und Energien reinstecken muss um mehr Hintergrund-Details dazu auszuarbeiten... Ich denke das wird kaum jemanden - oder wenn eine äußerst überschaubare  Menge der Stammleser - so stark  interessieren.


----------



## fud1974 (24. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, die sitzen in Fürth. Direkt nebenan.
> 
> Wenn man schon berichten will _hätte_ man locker jemand hinschicken können. So gesehen entweder traurig wegen nicht mal Budget für eine Person, einen Tag Prozess. Oder weil nicht gekümmert.



Na ja......



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Na ja... Ob man jetzt für "News auf BILD-Niveau" wirklich Geld und Energien reinstecken muss um mehr Hintergrund-Details dazu auszuarbeiten... Ich denke das wird kaum jemanden - oder wenn eine äußerst überschaubare  Menge der Stammleser - so stark  interessieren.



.. this. 

Das ist halt so eine News, die bringt man und forscht maximal vom Büro aus nach denke ich mal. Deswegen macht keiner einen Vorort Besuch oder Recherche, selbst wenn das "nebenan" sein sollte.. Klingt zwar traurig, aber das ist wohl in vielen Fällen heutzutage die Realität, " das zahlt dir keiner" sozusagen wenn es um die Kosten/Nutzen Gegenüberstellung geht.

Muss man nicht gutfinden aber halt wohl Fakt.


----------



## Vordack (24. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist halt so eine News, die bringt man und forscht maximal vom Büro aus nach denke ich mal. Deswegen macht keiner einen Vorort Besuch oder Recherche, selbst wenn das "nebenan" sein sollte.. Klingt zwar traurig, aber das ist wohl in vielen Fällen heutzutage die Realität, " das zahlt dir keiner" sozusagen wenn es um die Kosten/Nutzen Gegenüberstellung geht.
> 
> Muss man nicht gutfinden aber halt wohl Fakt.



Mal wieder wird mit dem Begriff "Fakt" Schindluder getrieben 

Ich zitiere hier mal unseren Loser, äh Loosa 



> Hier nochmal der Link zur sehr guten Beobachtung der Süddeutschen. Sachlich, ausgeglichen und persönlich.
> 
> Und da muss man wirklich einen Strich zwischen PCG und Nachrichten ziehen. Die SZ hat eine eigene Franken-Korrespondentin! Die den Prozess dann auch im Gerichtssaal beobachtete. Spielemedien haben nicht mal eine eigene Presseagentur.


----------



## fud1974 (24. Oktober 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mal wieder wird mit dem Begriff "Fakt" Schindluder getrieben



Ich denke du weißt wie ich es meinte..


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2021)

Selbst Automobilzeitschriften (Motor Klassik) recherchieren teils gar nicht mehr und übernehmen einfach Dinge ungeprüft.

Beispiel ist ein Artikel zu einem weißen Porsche 968 CS in derselbigen Zeitung (Motor Klassik) mit einem verbauten KW-Fahrwerk. 

Schreibt die Motor Klassik dazu das Fahrwerk wäre "original". Totaler Blödsinn. Das ist nachgerüstet. Das KW-Fahrwerk kam Jahre um nicht zu sagen weit über 10 Jahre nach Produktionseinstellung des Porsche 968 erst heraus.

Original verbaut ist entweder ein Standard-Sportfahrwerk mit Koni Gelb Dämpfern oder als Option das gleiche als M030 mit einem strafferen Setup (stärkere Stabis, härtere, tiefere Federn). Das ist nur ein Beispiel zu Recherchen der Presse. Das betrifft also nicht nur die Regenbogenpresse allein sondern sogar solide Fachzeitschriften.

Gründe: Vermutlich Zeitdruck, teils vielleicht auch Bequemlichkeit, fehlende Finanzierung von weiteren Recherchen (z.B. um zu einem gewissen Archiv zu fahren um dort nachzuforschen oder mal einen Fachmann der Firma zu kontaktieren).


----------



## Toni (25. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist halt so eine News, die bringt man und forscht maximal vom Büro aus nach denke ich mal. Deswegen macht keiner einen Vorort Besuch oder Recherche, selbst wenn das "nebenan" sein sollte.. Klingt zwar traurig, aber das ist wohl in vielen Fällen heutzutage die Realität, " das zahlt dir keiner" sozusagen wenn es um die Kosten/Nutzen Gegenüberstellung geht.


Wir haben gegenüber von Generel-Interest-Medien wie der SZ allerdings auch keinen Gerichtsreporter. Das ist durchaus eine eigene Disziplin, die wir nicht abdecken, weil es nun auch nicht so viele Prozesse gibt, die für den Bereich Videospiele interessant sind. Wie du schreibst, ist das eine News, die geschrieben wird, weil sie die Zielgruppe interessiert (wie hier ebenfalls festgestellt wurde). Trotzdem ist unser Kerngeschäft Videospiele selbst und darauf fokussieren wir natürlich unsere Ressourcen.



flloyd schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon eine Kategorisierung existiert die einem die Wahl der Themen-Welten ermöglicht, dann sollte das eben redaktionell auch so genutzt werden.


Ich wollte nochmal sagen, dass ich es auf jeden Fall mitbekommen habe und in den Verlag weitergetragen habe. Wir sind schon da dran, dass wir in Zukunft anders mit solchen Themen umgehen


----------



## fud1974 (25. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gründe: Vermutlich Zeitdruck, teils vielleicht auch Bequemlichkeit, fehlende Finanzierung von weiteren Recherchen (z.B. um zu einem gewissen Archiv zu fahren um dort nachzuforschen oder mal einen Fachmann der Firma zu kontaktieren).



Ist bei vielen Fachmagazinen so.. "Bequemlichkeit" bin ich vorsichtig mit der Aussage... du machst halt das, was man dir noch an Zeit (und Geld) zugestehen kann/will... Bequemlichkeit ist da für mich was anderes.

Die Lage vieler Publikationen ist halt desolat.


Toni schrieb:


> Wir haben gegenüber von Generel-Interest-Medien wie der SZ allerdings auch keinen Gerichtsreporter. Das ist durchaus eine eigene Disziplin, die wir nicht abdecken, weil es nun auch nicht so viele Prozesse gibt, die für den Bereich Videospiele interessant sind. Wie du schreibst, ist das eine News, die geschrieben wird, weil sie die Zielgruppe interessiert (wie hier ebenfalls festgestellt wurde). Trotzdem ist unser Kerngeschäft Videospiele selbst und darauf fokussieren wir natürlich unsere Ressourcen.



Das wollte ich ja damit auch zum Ausdruck bringen. 

Muss einem persönlich nicht gefallen, aber ist schon klar dass es letztlich doch Leute lesen (und klicken), sonst würdet ihr das nicht bringen, und Reichweite ist King.


----------



## flloyd (25. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich wollte nochmal sagen, dass ich es auf jeden Fall mitbekommen habe und in den Verlag weitergetragen habe. Wir sind schon da dran, dass wir in Zukunft anders mit solchen Themen umgehen



Finde ich gut, danke 

Hier auch gleich das nächste Beispiel (von vieen Anderen):









						Es gibt weiterhin keine PS5: Noch zwei Jahre Chip-Knappheit?
					

Wer eine PS5 kaufen will, muss jetzt stark sein: Laut des Chefs von Intel wird die Chip-Knappheit noch lange andauern.




					www.pcgames.de
				




Ein Artikel der so überhaupt gar nichts mit der Kategorie pcgames.de/pc zu tun hat.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2021)

Ähm lebst Du unter einem Stein ? Die PCGames hat schon sehr lange Konsolennews im Programm. Wie lange muß man gepennt haben um das nicht zu schnallen ? 

Die Marke PCGames ist aber nun einmal ein Wert den man nicht aufgibt. Auch wenn man sich breiter aufstellt.


----------



## Loosa (25. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Wir haben gegenüber von Generel-Interest-Medien wie der SZ allerdings auch keinen Gerichtsreporter.


Beim SPON ist Gisela Friedrichsen dafür bekannt.

Ob die SZ diese Position abdeckt weiß ich nicht, aber der Artikel stammte von einer normalen Korrespondentin (Geschichte, Englisch, Osteuropastudien). Zweifellos talentiert, aber eine ganz frische Journalistin.


----------



## Toni (25. Oktober 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm lebst Du unter einem Stein ? Die PCGames hat schon sehr lange Konsolennews im Programm. Wie lange muß man gepennt haben um das nicht zu schnallen ?
> 
> Die Marke PCGames ist aber nun einmal ein Wert den man nicht aufgibt. Auch wenn man sich breiter aufstellt.


Es geht ihm nicht darum, dass wir Konsolennews machen oder über Drachenlord berichten, sondern, dass es auf der Website auftaucht, wenn man gezielt auf die PC-Kategorie geht: pcgames.de/PC



flloyd schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, danke
> 
> Hier auch gleich das nächste Beispiel (von vieen Anderen):
> 
> ...


In diesem Falle geht es aber um Chips und dass Lieferschwierigkeiten noch bis 2023 verbleiben. Da das den Bereich PC und Grafikkarten-Verfügbarkeit tangiert, werden solche Themen auch weiterhin in dieser Kategorie verbleiben


Loosa schrieb:


> Beim SPON ist Gisela Friedrichsen dafür bekannt.
> 
> Ob die SZ diese Position abdeckt weiß ich nicht, aber der Artikel stammte von einer normalen Korrespondentin (Geschichte, Englisch, Osteuropastudien). Zweifellos talentiert, aber eine ganz frische Journalistin.


Cool! Aber auch interessant, dass sie über so ein Thema berichten. Aber halt ans frankenspezifisches Thema und nicht Gaming! Der Blickwinkel macht hier schon einen deutlichen Unterschied finde ich (durchaus positiv). Gut, dass es auch solche Artikel zu dieser Thematik gibt  Dann bleibe ich halt bei dem Argument, dass es für uns nur ein Randthema ist und wir dafür keine Ressourcen "opfern", sondern stattdessen zu Videospielevents gehen (wie der @DavidBenke erst letzte Woche zu Dying Light 2)


----------



## Loosa (25. Oktober 2021)

Nachdem die Region im eigenen Garten ist, leistet sich die SZ eine Korrespondenz in Franken. Und die hatte wohl genug Zeit dem Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken. Passiert ja sonst nix.  
Das hatte mich auch überrascht, aber die journalistische Qualität war bei diesem heiklen Thema Top; trotz oder wegen Nische. 

Dass der Fokus bei PCG anders liegt ist klar.
Warum Spielemedien noch keine Art Reuters/dpa hervorgebracht haben finde ich aber wirklich merkwürdig. Gut die Hälfte an Nachrichten sind bei klassischer Presse ja auch nur aufgepimpte Agenturmeldungen (bei diesem Fall SZ die krasse Ausnahme). Im Spielebreich gibt es stattdessen nur andere Medien als Quelle.


----------



## flloyd (26. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> In diesem Falle geht es aber um Chips und dass Lieferschwierigkeiten noch bis 2023 verbleiben. Da das den Bereich PC und Grafikkarten-Verfügbarkeit tangiert, werden solche Themen auch weiterhin in dieser Kategorie verbleiben



Jain.

Im Artikel selbst wird nicht einmal "PC" erwähnt, aber drölfzigmal: PS5, XBOX, Konsole und wenn ich den Artikel dann kommentieren möchte bzw. auf die Kommentare lesen klicke, dann lande ich auf _"Foren / Kommentare zu Artikeln / Kommentare zu Konsolenthemen / Kommentare: Sony (Playstation 3, Playstation 4, PS"  - _ergo: der Artikel ist zu 99,975% Konsolenbezogen und bestenfalls ist eine homöopathiesche Dosis "generelles zu PC" drin 

Aber ich finde wirklich klasse, dass das Thema nicht wie früher einfach beiseite gewischt wird sondern ihr da auch drauf eingeht. Danke


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2021)

Sascha Lobo hat dazu eine sehr deutliche Haltung:

Ein jahrelanges Martyrium in Deutschland – und niemand hält es auf.


> Der YouTuber »Drachenlord« wird seit Jahren von einem Mob gequält, bedroht und belästigt. Nun hat er sich gewehrt und wurde zu einer Haftstrafe verurteilt. Ein katastrophales Versagen von Justiz, Medien und Gesellschaft.



Mit seinen Schlüssen muss man nicht immer konform gehen, aber bei Digitalem hat er das Ohr nahe dran und betreibt auch enorme Recherche. Wenn das wirklich so abläuft stimme ich ihm zu und wir brauchen dringend einen Straftatbestand für Cybermobbing.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Sascha Lobo hat dazu eine sehr deutliche Haltung:
> 
> Ein jahrelanges Martyrium in Deutschland – und niemand hält es auf.
> 
> ...


Macht mich ziemlich sauer. Hab ja neulich schon geschroben, die Hater sind mindestens so schlimm wie er selbst und gehören dann ebenfalls in den Knast. Ich bin zu Schulzeiten auch gemobbt worden, ich weiss wie man sich damit fühlt. Erst recht wenn keine Hilfe da ist. Allerdings - und jetzt kommt das "aber" -  ist mir Lobos Meinung etwas zu einseitig (positiv). Jemand, der gefragt wird wie er den Holocaust findet und der dann "Ja der war schon nice" antwortet, muss damit rechnen, dass sowas "Hater" auf den Plan ruft. 
Es sind beide Seiten schuld, die sich gegenseitig hochgeschaukelt haben. Zudem hat Winkler aus seiner Bewährungsstrafe nichts gelernt und auch seine Netzaktivitäten nicht eingestellt, wie es ihm nahegelegt wurde. Eine Strafe ist angebracht. Allerdings dann nicht nur für ihn allein.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jemand, der gefragt wird wie er den Holocaust findet und der dann "Ja der war schon nice" antwortet, muss damit rechnen, dass sowas "Hater" auf den Plan ruft.


das ist aus dem kontext gerissen. er wusste schlicht nicht, was holocaust bedeutet. und bevor er blöd wirkt, meinte er offenbar, es wäre ne gute idee, lieber irgendwas zu antworten. es ging nur darum, ihn in eine falle zu locken.


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Sascha Lobo hat dazu eine sehr deutliche Haltung:
> 
> Ein jahrelanges Martyrium in Deutschland – und niemand hält es auf.




Danke, war ein lesenswerter Artikel!


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es ging nur darum, ihn in eine falle zu locken.


Deswegen wird auch der Umzug nichts bringen. Irgendwer wird schon einen Weg finden die neue Adresse ausfindig zu machen. Man könnte ja wieder eine Beziehung vorspielen. Hmm, meine erste Beziehung lief ähnlich... ein Grund warum ich sehr schnell die Schule wechselte. Aber sowas war mit der Schulzeit dann auch vorbei! Online nicht mehr.

Intelligenz darf kein Maß für Teilnahme am Internet sein. Freie Berufswahl noch rein in die Suppe.
Jedem steht ein menschenwürdiger Umgang zu. Kein Aber.


----------



## knarfe1000 (28. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Sascha Lobo hat dazu eine sehr deutliche Haltung:
> 
> Ein jahrelanges Martyrium in Deutschland – und niemand hält es auf.
> 
> ...


Bei dem Artikel erkenne ich in erster Linie, dass der Mann sich höchstens oberflächlich mit dem Drachenlord und den Geschehnissen um ihn befasst hat. Richtig ist, dass Cybermobbing ein Riesenproblem geworden ist. Aber den Lord als quasi unschuldig an den Ereignissen hinzustellen, ist absurd.


----------



## flloyd (28. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein jahrelanges Martyrium in Deutschland – und niemand hält es auf.



Ich empfehle jedem hier das mal aufmerksam durch zu lesen und dann hoffentlich auch zu erkennen was da über Jahre unfassbares Geschehen ist und wie falsch das Urteil war und ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Aber den Lord als quasi unschuldig an den Ereignissen hinzustellen, ist absurd.


Dass er immer wieder provoziert, mag sein. Aber das rechtfertigt trotzdem nicht, was andere Leute mit ihm getan haben und ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass er sich über die letzten 5 bis 10 Jahre teilweise überhaupt erst wegen dieser massiven Attacken in diese Richtung entwickelt hat.

Davon abgesehen ist es eben auch noch so, dass wohl psychische Probleme teilweise für sein Verhalten verantwortlich sind. Wenn mich z. B. Person X mit Tourettesyndrom/Koprolalie beleidigt und ich dann zuschlage, dann wird man wohl kaum Person X die Schuld dafür geben können. Beim Drachenlord scheint wohl eine narzisstische Persönlichkeitsstörung vorzuliegen, die nur sehr schwer zu behandeln ist, da der Betroffene selbst nicht in der Lage ist das Problem als solches zu erkennen und akzeptieren. Und für eine erfolgreiche Therapie ist eben auch die Mitarbeit des Patienten erforderlich.

TLDR: Es sind im Grunde zwei verschiedene Fälle. Ja, der Drachenlord labert vermutlich viel Mist, der manche Leute provoziert. Aber das rechtfertigt in keinsterweise den extremen Psychoterror, den der Mann seit vielen Jahren ertragen muss. Der Drachenlord mag in mancher Hinsicht Täter sein, aber seine "Haider" sind es definitiv auch und auf keinen Fall bessere Menschen, als er. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Leute, die das Mobbing gegen ihn seit Jahren am Leben erhalten, auch mindestens so bestraft werden, wie er selbst.


----------

